# impossible d' ouvrir dupeGuru



## latnahc (26 Août 2013)

bonjour,
j' ai téléchargé l' application dupeguru, je n' arrive pas à l' ouvrir; le message " l' application dupeguru a quitté inopinément" s' affiche à chaque fois. Comme je ne suis pas très douée en informatique, je ne sais pas quoi faire.
J' aimerais bien pourtant utiliser cette application pour éliminer tous les doublons ( et j' en ai !!! ) ; en existe-t- il une autre ?
merci pour votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2013)

avant d'aller plus loin
 mode gratuit ou tu as payé pour ce machin?
car il semble xister divers versions selon où on regarde , cequi déjà est bizarre en soit 
parce que si tu as payé ca vaut peut etre la peine de resoudre

quelle version et sur quel imac  (OS10,5?)
et il y a des avis divergents sur la qualité de l'outil
(qui se gourre ou vire un original et pas le duplicata, ne trouve pasdes doublons etc
)
et sur mac il y a des choses qui ont l'air de doublons mais qui ne le sont pas

je dirai ...grande prudence


sinon il y a d'autres facons
à commencer par le mac
==
et de toutes facons
il va de soi mais autant insister
ne PAS nettoyer un mac sans avoir tout sauvegardé sur disque externe avant de se lancer dans des operations de ce genre


----------



## edd72 (26 Août 2013)

Chez moi pas de soucis:
dupeGuru 3.7.1 (il vient de se mettre à jour au lancement) sous OSX 10.8.4

Précise ta configuration.


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Août 2013)

latnahc a dit:


> bonjour,
> j' ai téléchargé l' application dupeguru, je n' arrive pas à l' ouvrir; le message " l' application dupeguru a quitté inopinément" s' affiche à chaque fois. Comme je ne suis pas très douée en informatique, je ne sais pas quoi faire.
> J' aimerais bien pourtant utiliser cette application pour éliminer tous les doublons ( et j' en ai !!! ) ; en existe-t- il une autre ?
> merci pour votre aide


A priori tu n'as pas pris la bonne version quel iMac as-tu ?


----------



## edd72 (26 Août 2013)

Toasted by pascalformac


----------



## latnahc (26 Août 2013)

C' est gratuit. je ne savais pas qu' il y avait plusieurs versions selon l' endroit où on le télécharge.
Je suis sous léopard (version10.5.8 )
Pour dupeguru, c' est la version 2.2.1


----------



## edd72 (26 Août 2013)

Pour Leopard (10.5) la dernière est la 3.1.2
Site de l'éditeur (bas de page) http://www.hardcoded.net/dupeguru/


----------



## latnahc (26 Août 2013)

je viens de télécharger la bonne version mais j' ai toujours le même problème avec le même message.



Bon, ça pourrait sans doute se discuter, mais vu ce à quoi ça sert (d'ailleurs, à mon avis, le Finder devrait proposer ce genre d'option), on va déménager dans "Customisation".


----------



## pascalformac (27 Août 2013)

très possible que il y ait un couac parce que le mac regarde l'ANCIEN fichier de version


j'ai pas d'OS mac sous les yeux
( je poste depuis un vindaube xp, ah ah)

mais edd72 t'aidera à BIEN desinstaller l'ancienne version


----------



## latnahc (28 Août 2013)

Je ne suis pas une experte en la matière , aussi je ne sais pas comment désinstaller l' ancienne version. Finalement, je crois que je vais laisser la chose en l' état. En plus , j'ai cru comprendre qu' il valait mieux ne pas installer tout et n' importe quoi qu' on propose gratuitement sur internet. 
J' aurais dû faire attention. 
Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.
Existe-t-il , quand même, quelque chose de sérieux pour éliminer les doublons ( même payant ) mais simple  ?


----------



## edd72 (28 Août 2013)

Bon, alors Pascalformac m'a laissé une mission.

Pour désinstaller, supprimes:
- dupeGuru.app dans /Applications (bon, celui-là c'est clair)
- le répertoire dupeGuru dans /Users/<ton user>/Library/Application Support (pour aller dans ta bibliothèque -library-, tu ouvres un Finder, tu vas sur le menu Aller et tu maintiens ALT -qui révèle Bibliothèque-)
- com.hardcoded-software.dupeguru.plist et/ou com.hardcoded_software.dupeguru.plist (ainsi que le(s) lockfile(s)) dans /Users/<ton user>/Library/Preferences
- le répertoire com.hardcoded-software.dupeguru dans /Users/<ton user>/Library/Caches

Une fois TOUT cela fait, tu redémarres et tu réinstalles la bonne version de dupeguru.

_
Par contre, Pascal77 a un peu déliré de bouger ce sujet dans "Customisation"... dupeGuru sert à trouver les fichiers en doublon (via leur checksum) ce n'est ni un Finder alternatif ni quoi que ce soit du genre (c'est similaire à Gemini, etc.)_


----------



## pascalformac (29 Août 2013)

detail
comme il s'agit ici de *10.5*
*l'accès aux bibliotheques est direct via finder standard
(les biblios ne sont pas masquées dans les anciens OS )

*le nom des fichiers est legerement different

*et faudrait virer le recu qui doit etre dans la biblio niveau OS


----------



## latnahc (5 Septembre 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour la procédure à suivre; j' ai donc désinstallé l' ancienne version  , puis réinstallé la bonne. Mais il doit y avoir un bug quelque part car le problème est toujours là.
Existe-t-il autre chose que dupeGuru ? Sinon tant pis, je garde mes doublons...


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2013)

tout  ca est flou
(ce qui a été mis , enlevé remis) 
et que edd72  donne des procédures ne correspondant pas à l'OS concerné
et que je ne peux pas installer ce machin juste pour voir ce qu'il crée  ( je suis sur un pc en ce moment)

et que par ailleurs comme déjà dit faut faire TRES GAFFE  avec les plans " je vire des doublons" 
(exemple type : iPhoto ou musique et itunes)

proceder autrement
*DETAILLER ce qui fut fait coté install desinstall

*pour l'instant renoncer à passer par ce bidule pour l'affaire de doublons

et preciser QUELS doublons
(je rappelle que c'est risqué selon ce qu'on cherche à """nettoyer", et ne pas se lancer sans avoir une sauvegarde externe de tout avant de commencer)


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Septembre 2013)

latnahc a dit:


> Je ne suis pas une experte en la matière , aussi je ne sais pas comment désinstaller l' ancienne version. Finalement, je crois que je vais laisser la chose en l' état. En plus , j'ai cru comprendre qu' il valait mieux ne pas installer tout et n' importe quoi qu' on propose gratuitement sur internet.
> J' aurais dû faire attention.
> Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.
> Existe-t-il , quand même, quelque chose de sérieux pour éliminer les doublons ( même payant ) mais simple  ?


Tu as "File Buddy" 36 qui peut le faire plus des tas d'autres choses comme chercher les alias orphelins

Plus d'infos dans cette documentation


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Tu as "File Buddy" 36 qui peut le faire plus des tas d'autres choses comme chercher les alias orphelins
> 
> Plus d'infos dans cette documentation



il y a plein de facons de faire, même sans acheter quoique ce soit

et on insiste ca dépend aussi de quels doublons
(qui peuvent etre de faux doublons)


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Septembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> il y a plein de facons de faire, même sans acheter quoique ce soit
> 
> et on insiste ca dépend aussi de quels doublons
> (qui peuvent etre de faux doublons)


Certainement mais l'ami latnahc souhaitait quelque chose de simple 

File buddy offre une interface agréable et son aide est bien documentée 

J'ajoute que je n'ai pas d'actions chez eux


----------



## latnahc (8 Septembre 2013)

Merci pour tous ces renseignements et pour votre aide. Le pb avec Dupe Guru est toujours là, alors j' ai tout désinstallé une bonne fois pour toutes.
De tout ça, je retiens qu' il faut faire très attention avec les doublons , à cause des " faux doublons" . Du coup j' hésite  à faire quelque chose pour m' en débarrasser parce que  je ne suis pas très fortiche et je sais que je ferais des bêtises. Mais c' est vrai que j' ai plein de trucs en double; et le faire manuellement serait un trop gros chantier. Peut-être que je me déciderai à acheter File Buddy , si vous me dîtes que ça vaut la peine ( 36 quand même ).


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Septembre 2013)

latnahc a dit:


> Merci pour tous ces renseignements et pour votre aide. Le pb avec Dupe Guru est toujours là, alors j' ai tout désinstallé une bonne fois pour toutes.
> De tout ça, je retiens qu' il faut faire très attention avec les doublons , à cause des " faux doublons" . Du coup j' hésite  à faire quelque chose pour m' en débarrasser parce que  je ne suis pas très fortiche et je sais que je ferais des bêtises. Mais c' est vrai que j' ai plein de trucs en double; et le faire manuellement serait un trop gros chantier. Peut-être que je me déciderai à acheter File Buddy , si vous me dîtes que ça vaut la peine ( 36 quand même ).


Je peux comprendre mais 36 pour un programme qui te résoudra tes problèmes tout en t'offrant des tas d'autres possibilités utiles est-ce vraiment cher ?

Perso quand un programme fais exactement ce dont j'ai besoin je ne rechigne pas à la dépense

Je te parle pour des trucs entre 10 et 40 Quand on atteint les 200/300 je préfère m'en passer et chercher des alternatives plus intéressantes


----------



## pascalformac (8 Septembre 2013)

et si tu disais de QUELS doublons il s'agit?

y en a plein de differents, des vrais et des faux


----------



## latnahc (12 Septembre 2013)

En fait, il y a beaucoup de photos en double dans iphoto et ailleurs ( comme par exemple dans un dossier images ) ; il y a aussi des trucs venant d' internet que j' ai téléchargés plusieurs fois ( ! ) pour mon travail , des fichiers qui sont les mêmes et qui ne portent pas le même nom . Oui, je sais , j' ai fait un peu n'importe quoi; c' est pour ça que je voudrais faire un peu de ménage.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Septembre 2013)

Ahh iphoto
( on sentait venir le plan , de loin)

et bien,  GAFFE
car dans iphoto ca a l'air de doublons mais ce ne sont PAS des doublons

et pour nettoyer il y a des procédures particulières 
 c'est laaaaaargement traité dans la section où sont les sujets ""doublons"" iphoto/images


----------

